# Bhai Sarwan Singh Ji Breaks His Own Guinness World Record Of Longest Beard



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Mar 19, 2010)

SURREY(CANADA): A Surrey man with the longest beard in the world has broken his own record. When Bhai Sarwan Singh made the Guinness Book of World Records in 2008, his beard measured more than seven-and-a-half feet in length, the longest of any known living man.It's now two inches longer.

Singh, the head priest at Surrey’s Guru Nanak Sikh Temple, recently had his beard re-measured for a European television show that features Guinness world record holders.

He was invited to Rome by the Guiness World Records and Euro TV to appear on “Lo Show dei Records” (The Show of Records).

Singh’s episode was taped on March 5 and is scheduled to air in Europe on March 27.

Singh originally had to be talked into going for the record. "It's not a talent, like playing music," he objected."It's a gift from God."
But it was an opportunity to publicize the Sikh faith which opposes cutting facial hair, so he relented.

Singh, who has never shaved in his life, wasn't sure exactly how long his beard was until 2008.

Normally, he keeps his beard rolled up or over his shoulder, but if he wears it down the front, his whiskers will brush the floor.

He said he's done nothing special to encourage his beard to grow, calling it his "favourite body part."

The all-time longest known beard was 17-and-a-half feet.It belonged to Norwegian-Born Hans Langseth, who wore it over one shoulder and down one arm.
When Langseth died in 1927 his beard was donated to the Smithsonian museum in the U.S.

Bhai Sarwan Singh, the head priest at Surrey’s Guru Nanak Sikh Temple, recently had his beard re-measured for a European television show that features Guinness world record holders.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Bhai Sarwan Singh Ji Break His Own Guiness World Record of Longest Beard*

This is the perfect result of a henpecked hubby......


----------

